# Attempting to convert TCD24xx4a into surveillence DVR



## lofirabbi (May 16, 2015)

Attempting to convert TCD24xx4a into surveillance DVR

The unit is running 9.x firmware, I recently installed a virgin image file onto a 160gb hard drive. When I power the unit on it will not allow me to record, but says that it wishes to run me through the guide. Does anyone know of a procedure I could excecute to be able to simply get the unit to record off an RCA input? I am wise to pulling drives and linux commands. I do not have a usb wifi card or a phone cable. Thanks.

Graham


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Because of way data is encrypted on the drive the new firmware has to be "married" (installed) to the TiVo by completing the guided setup.

I assume the old TiVo's drive is gone otherwise use Mfstools or MFSLive with a PC to copy and expand the old firmware from the already married drive.


----------

